# Real Time Video Stabilization



## DanButcher (Jun 29, 2020)

I was searching solution for real time video stabilization and found out those:





						Overview - VidGear
					

High-Performance Framework for building complex real-time media applications in python.




					abhitronix.github.io
				











						GitHub - Lakshya-Kejriwal/Real-Time-Video-Stabilization: real time video stabilization using Kalman Filter
					

real time video stabilization using Kalman Filter. Contribute to Lakshya-Kejriwal/Real-Time-Video-Stabilization development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Is there any possibility to bring such functionality to OBS?


----------

